# "The Best Offer" A Movie Every Clothes Lover Should See



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

This past weekend, I watched "The Best Offer". Actually, I watched it three times. It stars the great Geoffrey Rush as a famous fine art appraiser and auctioneer. His clothes are incredible, and he has a glove collection to die for. He is the total aesthete. Actually, he's weird, but if you love clothes, you'll get past that. You will also notice that he gets into a very strange relationship with a very young, beautiful, but (possibly) troubled woman. And there are about four subplots. The film has so much style it is incredible. The reviews have been mixed. The bad reviews are ridiculous. In a world full of worthless, banal, mindless cinema, this at least is very interesting. When it comes out on DVD I will buy it. It is the best clothing film since the BBC series, "Edward and Mrs. Simpson". It is on cable systems now "On Demand", and in the art houses in major cities. It will not play well in small towns. It is set in an undetermined European city. It is in the suspense-mystery genre. But the suspense is mostly in the mind, no violence. I adored this film. For anyone interested in style, you need to see this--urgently.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you, Joe!

Is this a new release or one available on DVD?

P.S. I lived in Rowayton - I envy your Stamford locale!


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

DaveS said:


> Thank you, Joe!
> 
> Is this a new release or one available on DVD?
> 
> P.S. I lived in Rowayton - I envy your Stamford locale!


Dave, If you have Optimum, it's "On Demand". The movie's not out on DVD yet; it was just released at the beginning of the year. Oh, I see you don't live in the area anymore. Well, check you cable guide. They might have it.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

It is available on Comcast/xfinity in my area. Thanks for the review.


----------

